
Floating Fire Ant Nests - naren87
https://www.houstoniamag.com/articles/2017/8/27/yes-floating-fire-ant-nests-are-a-real-thing
======
tomahunt
Research into these rafts:

[http://antlab.gatech.edu/antlab/The_Ant_Raft.html](http://antlab.gatech.edu/antlab/The_Ant_Raft.html)

